# babies



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

one more litter  blue, silver, bew, pew, chocolate broken and beige.
















they look dead lol but they just passed out cuz i sat them on the towel and my friend came over so we started to chat while sittin on the floor with the babies without takin the pic till after they were all super sound asleep


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww all sleepin babies


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

That blue looks like it died of bordom 

Ha im going to steal these ones too


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

They are stunning little bubs!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww look at the little eye patch! Thats so cute


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Dawson Mice said:


> Awww look at the little eye patch! Thats so cute


haha pirate mouse


----------



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

hehehehe pirate mouse indeed!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the little blue on its side needs a bobble hat and some mittens!


----------



## mbarnes227 (Oct 4, 2008)

hahaha, silly lil babies. and yes it does need a hat and some mittens, though i think it would get a bit hot...


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

aww


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is a very old post not really any point in resurrecting it.


----------

